# Hungry Today



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Hello gang.

Just thought i would let you know what i have eaten today.

I think it proudly deserves to go in the "Gaining Weight" forum 

8.00am: NLarge2 w/Pint Milk

10.00am: 2xChicken and Egg Rolls

12.00pm: Metrx BIG 100 Bar

3.30pm: 2xMcChicken Sandwich, 6 Nuggets, Large Fries

7.00pm: Work Meal - All you can Eat Chinese

12.00am: 1/2lb'er from Burger Van

The last 2 meals are planned, but i will be having them. Also going out for a few drink tonight with g/f so no doubt will be eating Penuts, Crisps and Pork Scratchings from the Pub 

I would try squeeze in some kind of protien between 7pm and 12am but like i said, i will be having a few drinks tonight, and the pubs dont sell much high protein larger  (Gap in the market!!  )

Paul


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Oh, forgot to say:

Looking at this lot, and depending on how much chinese i can scoff down my throat in 2 hours it`s probabbly good for:

8000Kcal, 400g Protien, 500g Carbs, 100g Fats if not more


----------



## Mr T (Apr 4, 2003)

u greddy bsatard..


----------



## Bengdogg (Apr 14, 2003)

Thats a spicey meatball!


----------

